# 2D Welle erstellen?



## online (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit, wie man so eine Welle, wie hier auf der Website http://www.amvac.ch/ dargestellt wird, zu erstellen?

Vielleicht ein Plugin?
Habe Photoshop CS.

VG
Online


----------



## Nil18 (20. Februar 2007)

Wie oft wird diese Frage in den nächsten Tagen wohl noch gestellt werden?
Wäre super wenn ud mal die Suchfunktion bemühen würdest, oder dir einfach ein paar vergangene Threads (sogar noch auf derselben Seite) ansehen würdest.


----------



## LookAndSee (20. Februar 2007)

Mit Photoshop kann jemand sehr viel machen, jemand benötigt nicht immer gleich einen Plugin. Siehe auch
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/266262-gebogene-linine-mit-photoshop.html
lg LookAndSee


----------

